# FS:Wild Caught angelfish Pterophyllum sp. Porto de Moz (rio Xingu)



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

With the increasing amount of nice stock I can get a hold of, I've decided I wanna sell the 4 scalares I have to make room for more Leopoldis.
These are wild caught from brazil. Size range from 2.5"-4" Body without any tails, these do get pretty big so they're not fully grown yet.

20$ each or 70$ For all 4. Would like to sell as 4 though before selling separately.

Great for breeding for F1s or improving domestic gene pool.

Here is what they look like under different water condition from clear to black water.
Clear water with dark plants.









Clear water 









Black water(best water condition for wild angels)

















This is also the smallest one showing their capability to fully stretch their fins straight (which they do on occasion)


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUmpppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are recent pictures from today


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally found collection point and river, they're from Rio xingu Brazil by Porto de moz


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold.................


----------

